# Vivarium Webcams



## kewxedge (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm looking at a webcam for my Viv - something small and subtle - either wifi or cabled cam. Anybody have any suggestions? 

Obviously the spec needs to be able to handle the potentially high temps in the viv!

Thanks,


----------



## Sierrah (May 6, 2011)

i also would be interested in this. have tried a decent webcam but its not good enough to capture the full details.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i set one of these up to use but unfortunately never got chance to use it in the viv.. But i did use it out of the viv and plugged into a DVD recorder and it worked perfectly

WIRELESS CCTV CAMERA SPYCAM NIGHT VISION WEATHERPROOF | eBay UK

you'd probably need a capture card in the PC... or you could use an IP camera which your wireless router will pick up.

You don't need to worry about the heat, stick it in the cool end facing the hot end so you get a decent view of what's going on


----------

